# 90 gallon african cichlid tank stocking?



## beastdovii (Jul 20, 2014)

So I joined this forum to get some good advice and here goes my first try haha. So I've been researching some african cichlids to put into my 90 gallon tank and I was wondering if I could do the following option... 1 electric blue hap(male) one venustus(male) and 1 blue dolphin either gender or frontosa and i like predatory Africans like if I threw in a guppy some one would eat it(I wouldn't feed them live fish often) but is that a good setup? Or if the blue dolphin and frontosa dont work what are some other cool predatory good size cichlids that would work and after those 3 any other suggestions? thx a ton guys sorry for a long post


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Most of these fish are larger fish, that require a 6ft long tank. Is your 90 such a size?


----------



## beastdovii (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey thx no its a 4ft by 18in wide not sure how tall but what about the electric blue hap and venustus with 2 peacocks or soemthin


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

If you are going for an all male tank, certainly the electric blue would be fine, as would most peacocks. The venestus will get too big, and probably become problematic.


----------



## beastdovii (Jul 20, 2014)

Ok what about this setup 2 electric blue gaps probualy males 1vebustus (mabey) and 1blue dolphin but if the venustus doesn't work out would 1-2 peacocks be fine?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

2 electric blues will fight until you only have one. You can have a few more fish than what you're asking about. I would say 10-12 fish total with no look alikes.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Here are some old posts to weigh through. I search 75 gallon All Male, since your 90 has the same footprint.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/...hp?nomobile=1&f=8&t=322329&ss=4797j1673375j18

You'll want only one male per species, and avoid keeping fish that look too similar. Don't stock fish that get huge. All male tanks can be very challenging, so I've heard, and a hospital/timeout/rehome tank is an absolute must.


----------

